# British Superbikes Nissan GTR Safety Car



## bsbgtr (Mar 24, 2010)

Please visit 2010 MCE Insurance British Superbike Championship in association with Pirelli to see the stunning new Nissan BSB fleet including two GTR Safety Cars. BSB look forward to welcoming GTR owners and fans to our championship.


----------

